# Mud Nats



## crwBrute7504x4I

Ok so I know most of you guys are probably going to mud nats but I figured I would ask because the guys I am going with all ride yamahas, polarises, or hondas so I will be lonely being the only brute in the group. One question I have is do all the MIMB members usually try to meet up during the big rides and if not maybe we could, would be good to put faces with the profiles and I'm always up for meeting new friends. Also this will be my first big ride I have never been to an atv park or any big mud event so what should I bring as far as tools, parts, and supplies and what should I expect overall?


----------



## wmredneck

I'll be there! 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder

If your spending the nite their, get there early, make sure you have your basic spare parts, belt, tie rods, ball joints and the tools to replace them. Extra oil filters and oil is always a
Must in case you dump your bike in a hole,(we've all been there). Mud nats is a blast but I've been twice and have no plans on returning anytime soon. Traffic on the trails, drunks who don't pay attention and the thieves, I've seen lots of bikes stripped on the trails and have had a bike go missing myself,(it was even locked and in a cargo trailer) Mud nats is must for who ever hasn't been before. And if you've never been to the park before you need to try and go before mud nats and learn the park real well. A small gps is handy to mark everything. The 3 a.m. mornin ride back to camp, lost,almost outta gas and beer. Never fun. Also search youtube. It will give you some idea what to expect


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Eastexasmudder said:


> If your spending the nite their, get there early, make sure you have your basic spare parts, belt, tie rods, ball joints and the tools to replace them. Extra oil filters and oil is always a
> Must in case you dump your bike in a hole,(we've all been there). Mud nats is a blast but I've been twice and have no plans on returning anytime soon. Traffic on the trails, drunks who don't pay attention and the thieves, I've seen lots of bikes stripped on the trails and have had a bike go missing myself,(it was even locked and in a cargo trailer) Mud nats is must for who ever hasn't been before. And if you've never been to the park before you need to try and go before mud nats and learn the park real well. A small gps is handy to mark everything. The 3 a.m. mornin ride back to camp, lost,almost outta gas and beer. Never fun. Also search youtube. It will give you some idea what to expect
> 
> the theives are what I am worried about the most what is a good way to make sure that your stuff stays safe. I was thinking of sleeping in shifts or something lol. The guys I am going with have been there before just my brother and I have never been.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

We have learned to light up are camp site. Lock the wheelers together in the middle of camp. We have also blocked everything with are trucks tents and trailers. Make where there going to have to make a lotta noise when they start moving them and you will be ok.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Ill be there. Me and my boys. Its a great park but yea u have to watch the darn theives they got these days. We tie all our bikes together and out in the middle of all our trucks and camper and tints. We put tinkgs on the bikes that make loud noises when u move them so that u will know that somethings going on. We also bring a big flood light that i get from ma shop to light up our area so that u can see from a mile away. Its a great adventure. Would love to meet up make faces to our fellow family members on mimb!!!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Well we need to figure out how and where we can all meet up at


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Lets figure out someting. Need to know of who all is going so we can all meet up.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Lets figure out someting. Need to know of who all is going so we can all meet up.


thats the main reason I started this thread I thought it would be a good Idea to meet up and hang out and get to know everyone plus it would be good advertizing for the site.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Yes it would be. I need to get me some mimb stickers to put on my bike


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

me to I ordered a shirt and koozie now just got to get the stickers but the brute is in a million pieces right now so they can wait got to get the engine finished first.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Im in the same boat i just pulled ma motor. The drive shaft broke in the motor and cracked ma crank case owchhh. Costin me this time. I shoulda put after market after i bored it to the 780 the stock shaft couldnt handle it. Below is ma drive shaft lol


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

that makes me think since I'm going to a 785 maybe I should upgrade that shaft too I figured it would hold up as big as it is


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I wish it would of. Mine was stock for a 700 and i bored it out to 780 with everything in the motor after market (internally) cams pisston crank bearings valves intack ext. And i was riding monday and i was going slow and i mashed it wide open and pow! Thats when it went. Had to engage 4wd to get it back in ma shop and the tear down process started.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

that sucks man hope it don't cost you too much. I blew my engine running from the cops but at least it got me home first without getting caught lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Yea lol thats the good part there atlease u got away. A new crank case id 925 so yea. I dumped 2500 into the motor with all aftermarket parts so im going one by one and seeing what breaks with the new power the motor has. Taking its time lol. How ya motor blew?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I kinda lucked out and caught it in time but it turned the rod bearings and demolished my crank but I sent off my crank yesterday to a guy the will fix it and put oversized toyota bearings on it. all I have left to do is the cylinders pistons and cams.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Hope that dont cost much. Is your cylinders nickacel? I kno mine on ma bike were and it took 6 weeks to get my cylinder back.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Yeah they are where did you send yours to


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

i sent mine to scotts atv here in lafayette louisiana and they sent them off. i can give him a call and see where they sent them off to


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I'm sending mine to millinium technologies which there is only like three companies that do the replating and from what I have heard they are the best and it's only gonna cost me $235 per cylinder plus $470 for the piston kit


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

That's what I paid for mine. 234.95 is what am cost was


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.196415,-91.892480


----------



## muddaholic 09

me and my family will be their.. i always get their about 6 in the morning on wed. and stay till sunday... it usually the only big ride i get to go on so i try and stay out on the trails as much as i can.. hope everyone can keep this going and choose a time and place to meet.. also we have never had anything stolen, and im knocking on wood now, but we do camp in a circle and try to keep our stuff covered up and under our campers and trucks. o ya and dont forget the spair parts and a lil extra money cause double daves pizza is AWSOME..


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

yes it is wee needa keep this going so we can all meet and put faces to profiles and all ride together!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

exactly I'm only gonna get to be there for the weekend because of work and school so I will make the best of my time there.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

We will get there tues. night me and am boys. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## J2!

We will be there Wednesday night or early Thursday morning. We'll be camping on the hill by the back gate. Never had ANYTHING stolen from there. The only place you really have to worry about theives is down around the highline, and that's just merely because there is sooooo much traffic down there. This will be the fourth one for me if I remember right, and I will be racing too. There will be several in our group this year and also meeting up with some **** azz friends from Lafeyette, and he'll have plenty of boudin with him !! :rockn:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

O yea we gotta meet. I live right by Lafayette. Who u know from Lafayette? We all needa ride and have some fun. Ima bring some boudin and cracklan for the people that never tried it before!


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

lol sounds good I had a change of plans we are gonna get there wed and stay till sun


----------



## muddaholic 09

i just hope we have plenty of rain this year.. i wolud like to see it almost as flooded as it was a couple of years ago.. i like the holes to be sloppy not doughy, sloppy means less breakage.. just sayin.. as for a meeting up and going on a ride, i say lets pick a mimb shirt so we all look the same and just put our signature names on it our selfs unless mimb can do it for us..:33: and from what ive always seen is that thursday is usually the day that most groups go on a ride.. so my sugestion is that we meet up @ 1:00 pm at the left side entrance to the highline.. thats my sugestion..


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Sounds like a plan we just gotta see who all is gonna be there


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Sounds like a plan to me there. Hope mimb can supply us some shirts like that and we sure can meet up there. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425

We can get Donna to change the front to say MIMB/Mud Nats 2012 or whatever.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

i like that idea


----------



## wmredneck

That'd be sweet!






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

O YEA


----------



## tacoma_2002

We should be there with 2012 Brute, 2012 Can-Am Xmr, 2011 RZR, 2009 Grizzly and a 2011 850 XP.

We're a mixed up bunch of riders 

That is if I can get off...right now Mud Nat's isn't my highest priority anyway.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

well its about whos not going, if u dk if you are going we are trying to plan a ride with the mimb family members and put the faces to there profiles. thats our plans


----------



## KidRock

Are the dates out yet??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddaholic 09

so i think we should just use the shirt as is just add ur name under the logo ** MUDDAHOLIC 09 **.. so its up to donna if she can do this i would deff buy one.. and as P said also put mud nats 2012 on it as well.. this is just my oppion..


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

^ I LIKE THAT IDEA!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

me too but I think it would be better with the name and mud nats 2012 either on the chest or maybe on the back like the motor cycle clubs do it.


----------



## Polaris425

Im sure she can do that. 

She did some for the staff for last years labor day ride. 

Just send her an order and ask for the front to have your name on it, and the graphic on the back and see what she says.


----------



## J2!

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> O yea we gotta meet. I live right by Lafayette. Who u know from Lafayette? We all needa ride and have some fun. Ima bring some boudin and cracklan for the people that never tried it before!
> 
> 
> I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


The fella I know from there, his name is Mitch Studabager. Do you happen to know him by chance ?? He just bought a Terex. Every time he comes to visit he brings boudin and some des gramilles, Can't get enough of either one, especially the gramilles, they are just freakin awsome. I seriously thought about moving there just for the groceries !!! :bigok:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Name sounds farmiar. Hummm. Yea them things good ima bring some when we go so that the people ova there that have never ate it to try it lol. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Bump 
come on guys I know their are more people going to mud nats than this.


----------



## Polaris425

they showed highlights from 2011 on destination polaris again last night.


----------



## Col_Sanders

I think I can make it.


----------



## Graysen

**** sounds like fun wish i could go but question wtf is boudin, cracklan and des gramilles?


----------



## Polaris425

Graysen said:


> **** sounds like fun wish i could go but question wtf is boudin, cracklan and des gramilles?


boudin is rice/sausage etc.. stuffed in a casing. really good. Cracklin is basically fried pig skin/fat. never heard of des gramilles.


----------



## Graysen

wow that sounds delicious


----------



## jsn210

Good stuff


----------



## J2!

Des Gramilles is, I guess you could say, French for "cracklin crumbs". Basically when they make the actual cracklins, they are the scrapings off the bottom of the cast iron pot, the real crunchy and VERY spicy parts. And they are great !! Enjoyed some today.


----------



## muddaholic 09

only 52 days until carnage!:friday:here is a few things i always bring are zip ties, bungey cords, 3 foot wood steaks, orange ribbon (enough to mark off 50-100 feet circle for camp), some fire wood, weedeater or small mowe (the grass is always a lil tall), grill, plenty of sheets and blankets for the tent, a very big ice chest for ice only, and a big one for lunch meat and whatnots, a regular size one for the 100 or so jello shots, 3-4 30 packs of BL for me and whatever the wife wants, and dont forget the usual parts and tools, last but not least dont forget to have patience on the highline.. :beerchug:


----------



## prairie700

me and a few guys from here are gonna make the hike that way for the first time.. Looks like its gonna be a blast


----------



## Derek rhodes

I'm gona be there we usually have bout 6 or 8 guys with us just sold my grizz thurs n bought new brute Gota get it ready gona order some 29.5 outlaw2s maybe Monday and get started on snorkels


----------



## muddaholic 09

only 51 days ooo ya!!!!


----------



## muddaholic 09

im a lil late on this one but 50 days left by my clock, but by mimb clock only 49days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek rhodes

I see ur from t town bought my brute over there last thurs I'm from hope ar this is gona be me and my buddy's 6th year straight at mud nats


----------



## southernbrute750

We will be out there. Got about 15 bikes. All depending if I get this motor pulled out and the case split fast enough. Lol.


----------



## muddaholic 09

so u got it from lane, he is a ok guy but he will steal your money.. i only had mine for a year and its been in the shop like 5 times for warrenty work and he keeps telling me that kawi wont warrenty anymore on it.. its only cause of the way he sold it to me (with the lift and snorkel on it), that if kawi comes and looks at it then he will have to pay out of his pocket.. so just be carefull with them. now back on topic. heck ya im gona be their. its gona be our 6 year. cant wait!! and i still plan on a mimb meet and greet and ride on thursday at the entrence to the highline on the left wright before the mud run on the left at like 1pm. and hopefully everyone from here can get a shirt made so we all know who we are.. looking foward to seeing all of u guys. also for thoes of u that have never been their are plenty of vids of mud nats on you tube so you kinda know what to expect but it will still blow your mind.


----------



## Derek rhodes

I'm gona get with my buddy's and see if we are there on time maybe we go ride with y'all on thurs I'm ready to get down there n try out my new outlaw2s


----------



## Stimpy

I'll be making my first trip this year with a few friends, did they ever get the shirts figured out?


----------



## muddaholic 09

just put my order in for my mud nats shirt. i asked donna to put (2012 mud nationals) under the front logo. and on the back under the logo (muddaholic 09) in 1.5 inch letters. just waiting on her to respond back for a price and if she can do this. will update this info when i find out more.


----------



## muddaholic 09

ok so i got a price from donna on the shirt and it was only $6 more than the regular price. so only 44 days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stimpy

How much total, and where do i order. still learning to navigate here


----------



## muddaholic 09

its on the home page on the upper left side under (other merchendise).. it is super simpel.


----------



## muddaholic 09

its supper simple. on the home page in the top left (order mimb merchandise). shirt was 12$ plus 6$ for the extra lettering. and i asked Donna to put a picture of it on here when she gets it done.


----------



## Stimpy

Cool


----------



## suzette70

Here ya go......


----------



## muddaholic 09

only 40 days 15 hours 49 min until total awsomness!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the shirt


----------



## suzette70

We will be rolling in Wednesday evening. I'm going to try to make it over to ya'lls meet and greet on Thursday. Would love to put some faces with the names. If ya'll see a silver enclosed trailer with a big Mud Diva logo on the back door, make sure you stop by and say HI!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

very nice!!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

at this time I am very depressed to inform everyone that I will not make it to mud nats this year due to some unforseen circumstances but I WILL be there next year yall have fun and be safe.


----------



## muddaholic 09

well, sorry to hear that. gona miss u their. but on the other hand only 28 days 9 hours 49 min.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southernbrute750

Don't even remind me how close it is. My brute is still stripped to the frame. Waiting for my new jugs and pistons to come from California. Schedualed to come in a week and a half before Nats. This is gonna be ever so much fun lol. Regardless will be out there with or without the brute.


----------



## Sanative

I may go. If the 840 comes to me


----------



## redneckrancher420

Im soo sad...  i wont be making it but my bikes gonna be there... How messed up is that????


----------



## muddaholic 09

420. so is the wife/girlfriend/mom gona leave u at the house doing the dishes and take ur bike w/out you?? lol. whats up with that?


----------



## redneckrancher420

Haha! Nah me and southernbrute both work at the same shop and cant take off the same time. I already had a week of vacation taken and his week is next. He asked to bring my bike as a backup. Sucks for me but i aint gonna stop my friends from having fun.


----------



## speedman

suzette70 said:


> Here ya go......





how much for a shirt with speedman on it? id love one maybe 2-3 lol shoot tell me how much for 4.


----------



## muddaholic 09

Have to be a great friend to let ur ride go without you, but hey what are friends 4. Especially if they have the money to fix it if they break it. Lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I could never let one of my friends take my Brute. They all ride honda's and they would kill themselves on a real bike. But I'd let them take my 02 Rancher 350, haha. She's bullet proof, unlike my Brute.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Heck its still under warrenty i aint worried about them breaking nothing, just so long as its not sunk or stolen im good, plus thats whats insurance is for!


----------



## ARBIGHORN

27 More days untill the fun begins!


----------



## southernbrute750

2010Bruterider said:


> I could never let one of my friends take my Brute. They all ride honda's and they would kill themselves on a real bike. But I'd let them take my 02 Rancher 350, haha. She's bullet proof, unlike my Brute.


See here the tables are turned lol. I drive the brute and he drives the Honda. Lol so I don't have to worry about the "power change" . 

And the only reason I'm bringing his is if my brute isn't built fast enough. As of right now my cases are split and still waiting on pistons and jugs. Other reason is if my bike does get built fast enoufht and we bring it out there, if it were to decide to take a **** on me ide have the Honda to pretty much sit back watch other people break **** and drink my beverages lol.


----------



## Stimpy

I'm crossing my fingers and praying. Less than four weeks left and I'm sitting with no exhaust, no fuel pump, half the snorkels and no 4x4!


----------



## redneckrancher420

Change of plans guys.....guess whos going to nats'......... This guy is!!!!!


----------



## Whitetail

I see alot of people bashing mudd nats. I went last year and had a blast. Its all what u make out of it. Just because there is alot of drunks doesnt mean they have to spoil the fun. It is one if not the best parks in texas. I will be there one wednesday this year to try to get a good spot to camp. Just putting my two cents in for those who have not been. Everone needs to go at least one time to get the experience if it.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Whitetail said:


> I see alot of people bashing mudd nats. I went last year and had a blast. Its all what u make out of it. Just because there is alot of drunks doesnt mean they have to spoil the fun. It is one if not the best parks in texas. I will be there one wednesday this year to try to get a good spot to camp. Just putting my two cents in for those who have not been. Everone needs to go at least one time to get the experience if it.


Oh yes, I defiantly agree. Everyone try to make at least one event. It is what you make of it and yes its one hell of a party. I live less than 30 miles from Mud Creek, and have been 5 years in a row. The last 
3 times I went people had to be medi-vac/life-flighted out of there because some drunk idiot ran her off the road causing the bike to flip in top of her, breaking her hip and severed her main autory in her right arm. Now, don't get a bad taste in your mouth because of what I say. There's really a bunch of fun at this event, but when your not riding your bike....you better lock it up and take the key. I know personally 4 people bikes that were stolen that weekend. Good thing for insurance huh?? Anyway, what I'm saying is....go, have a good time, enjoy the party. I would stay away from the sand pit and highlines after dusk. It's like the freaks come out ay night.....unless you just like that kind of riding and "adventure" in your weekend. 

As far as the best park....NO WAY. River Run surpasses anything that Mud Creek could ever imagine being....IMO. Not one single trail there is maintained, most of the holes there will swallow you whole. Everytime I have gone to mud creek, we always end in a fight. The people there are not friendly at all.....not that I have found. To broaden this topic a lil bit further; if you ever venture out to Saline ATV Park in Burkville, tx....you will spit on mud creek and never give it a second thought.
ALL of what I said are strictly MY opinion. Like it or not, its how I feel. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Stimpy

Got my shirts in today!


----------



## muddaholic 09

i also agree everyone needs to go at least once. and it is what u make of it. u just have to be careful. lots of drunks and no self control. we have never had a problem and have been for the last 5 years. plenty of people do get hurt and there is at least one big fight at the pits but u just have to be smart about what is going on arround u, and if its is getting bad either leave or watch from a good distance. far enough that it dosent effect your group. we also try to mark off a big enough spot so we are not cramped so close to our neighbors. it is a good time though!!


----------



## muddaholic 09

all wright man. who's shirt is next? not much more time! from what ive always seen is that thursday is usually the day that most groups go on a ride.. so my sugestion is that we meet up @ 1:00 pm at the left side entrance to the highline. is everyone stiil good for this?


----------



## J2!

We will be driving all night Wednesday night to get there so we will be snoozing for a while Thursday morning after we get set up, but we will try and meet up with yall. Gonna be a BLAST !!! Jello shots anyone ?? LOL


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Stimpy

I'm in for the shots! Blue and silver cans will be on steady supply to.


----------



## muddaholic 09

agreed. blue and silver with some trash can punch this year. but im always up for some J-E-L-L-O.:friday::beerchug::trink26: keep it comming!!!! only 22 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDWG

Hey Guys...I'm new to the thread....I'm from NE Texas...and It will be my first trip to nats...we got a good group of guys goin from texas and arkansas...I've been wheelin all my life but i'm new to the group riding scene...anyways...Maybe see you guys there


----------



## muddaholic 09

hey there muddwg, im actually from maud tx but i put texarkana cause nobody knows where maud is. but this is a great site and has a TON of info. you should see about getting urself a shirt and see if you and ur crew meat up for the mimb ride thursday at 1.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Juat giving a reminder..... Two and a half weeks away!!!!!


----------



## brutemike

Im sooooooo jealous of you guys going to nats I will make it one year but have to find a few guys to go its a long drive for us.:beer:

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

brutemike said:


> Im sooooooo jealous of you guys going to nats I will make it one year but have to find a few guys to go its a long drive for us.:beer:
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


U know ill go! 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## outskirtsdweller

Kings brute and myself will be there Wednesday. Last year was my first trip and his second. Sure hoping for less dust this year!! When you get tired of riding, just park and people watch-->non stop entertainment!


----------



## King's Brute

as for thieves, only thing i have seen is if you leave your bike stuck out on the trails .... looking forward to another fun trip


----------



## muddaholic 09

0NLY 16 DAYS LEFT!!!!!


----------



## bowhuntr

Its 1120miles for my buddys and me to come down. I think we are leaving after work on Tuesday, so we are hoping (no complications) that we will roll in Wednesday afternoon. 2 Guys are flying in from the Oilfields in North Dakota. Another group is coming down from my town as well. Should be 5 of us and 7 of them.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Jeez 1200 miles!!! I thought the 6 hrs for me was a long drive lol. At least im not dirving lol


----------



## Derek rhodes

We left my buddys yellow rubicon on tracks stuck on the high line I believe in 2009 for all Saturday night and when we went and got it Sunday around noon somebody had took his big yellow balls off of his but I figure it deserved it being a Honda and all


----------



## prairie700

As of right now its gonna be 4 of us going...its about 7 and a half hour drive..Cant wait to get their.... Beenwatching youtube all week at work looks like its gonna be a blast!!


----------



## muddaholic 09

14 days 9 hours 2min!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muddaholic 09

12 days 8 hours 21 min!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruteforce10

Start gathering your BEADS!


----------



## Col_Sanders

I have never been to Mud Creek, much less nats, so I have a few questions.

Mud Creek has showers, but how bad are the lines usually? 

Are food prices reasonable or is it something stupid like $8 for a hot dog?

I can bring my own shower but I dont want to waste the room in the truck if I dont have to.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Ive never been but my sugestion would be to be self sufficient. Bring your own food if staying for a couple days and idk bout the showers but i know its like 5 bucks to take one and assuming 8000+ people are going to be there the lines would be stupid long


----------



## Bruteforce10

Col_Sanders said:


> I have never been to Mud Creek, much less nats, so I have a few questions.
> 
> Mud Creek has showers, but how bad are the lines usually?
> 
> Are food prices reasonable or is it something stupid like $8 for a hot dog?
> 
> I can bring my own shower but I dont want to waste the room in the truck if I dont have to.


The showers are ok and the lines sometimes you may have to wait 15min. They are not the cleanest showers and most of the time the water is cold but its doable. 

As far as the food goes I have been for 3 years in a row and i just bring a bunch of snacks and ham sandwhiches to munch on but other than that i eat all my food from there. The prices are not to bad. Shoot last year i got 3 pounds of crawfish with corn and potato for $10 Cheap!

To me its worth the trip, just dont go there and expect to not see completely drunken idiots. There willl be some but its not hard at all to have a blast. MudNats is awesome. Reagrdless it will be worth the trip!


----------



## Col_Sanders

I'm bringing enough food for most meals but I plan on eating a few meals from vendors. 

They charge for showers? Thats ridiculous. I have whats basically an RV style outdoor shower but I can only haul 10 gallons of water. As long as I can refill the containers I'll just take that.


----------



## Derek rhodes

Showers are free but the lines can be kinda long I try to go like after midnight then u don't have to wait most of the time we ride til 3 or 4 in the mornin anyways we take snacks and just go to vendors and eat bout once a day it's just a lot simpler than tryin to fix ur own meals unless u got a camper and generator do u can keep stuff cold but we're just poor folks so we be crashing in tents


----------



## redneckrancher420

^ ya were camping out in tents ourself. Lol im so excited to go this is gonna be my first year. Hopefully i can snag some good deals on dealer lane this time


----------



## Col_Sanders

I'll be in a tent too. As much as I'd like a toy hauler it isnt in the budget this year. 

I just happen to have a demand 12v pump and an extra shower head with a hose laying around. Might as well get some use out of it. I also HATE waiting in line so I try to avoid it if possible.


----------



## muddaholic 09

we always use the showers that are to the right of were u pay on the way in. thoes seam to be better than the port a potty showers and are free. also their is enough room in them for u and the wife/girlfriend. like the others said on the shower times, its usually the later the better. if i rember correctly the shower lines usuall start adding up as early as 4-5 pm. as for food the wife eats to vendor row atleast 1 time a day and its not to much. def not as much money as the fair. dont forget to order from double daves pizza (awwwwsome) and they deliver to ur camp and i think they get it their in 30 min or its free, but not 100% on that.


----------



## J2!

^^^ HaHa, We woke ol' Dave up a couple years ago, we were beating on his pizza trailer at 2 in the morning hollaring we were hungry, next thing you know he woke up and made everyone pizzas, and yes it was great !! There is also a fella there that sells stuffed jalapenos that are just freakin' AWSOME !! We also usually eat vendors row at least once a day, usually lunch, and the prices aren't that bad at all.


----------



## Derek rhodes

Y'all Gota get some of the crawfish boudain I got some last year and was awesome they also make burgers with the boudain dont know the name of the place but it's deffinently my favorite one there


----------



## J2!

Derek rhodes said:


> Y'all Gota get some of the crawfish boudain I got some last year and was awesome they also make burgers with the boudain dont know the name of the place but it's deffinently my favorite one there


I haven't tried the crawfish boudin but I have had the boudin burgers, they are great. I'm bringing some boudin with me to grill, stop by and have some !!


----------



## Derek rhodes

How long it take to get there from bama I know it takes me bout 3 hrs to get there n I'm in south west Arkansas me n the wife went to atmore alabama a few years back to visit some of her family and it took us like 9 hrs to get there I think


----------



## Polaris425

It was about 5-6hrs from Vicksburg ms. (on i20) to the park and its 3.5-4 from Tuscaloosa to Vicksburg. If that helps. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## J2!

Last time it took us about 12 hours to get there, but that WAS pulling the camper with two bikes in it, and we stopped and ate dinner. And it took 9 tanks of gas in my Tundra, but it only holds 23 gallons. We will be pulling it with a Dodge Diesel this year.


----------



## muddaholic 09

my father in law ate so many of thoes pepers that he got pankcreintitus (spelling ??). but he said they were great.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Double Daves is awesome. They were out at River Run at the Mudaholics ride. Good to hear food is not priced like the state fair.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Ya u aint lying. Im nringing my own but nicr to know thry have decent prices if i get tired of ham sandwiches. Lol btw just saying less then a week and a half left guys!!!!!


----------



## Col_Sanders

Yeah and I broke an axle on the 900 yesterday. 

It was a rear Rhino and I wasnt doing much at all when the CV broke. I sure hope SuperATV comes through for me and helps me out.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Dudge get it ordered now so its here before the trip if not im sure they will be out there anyway


----------



## muddaholic 09

with it being this close to time for nats, this is the time when u put up your bike so no freak breakage. hope ur axel makes it in time. 9 days 15 hours 58 min!!!!!!


----------



## redneckrancher420

Lol no kidding. I might take like a 20min ride in a day or so to make sure my 35% is still good and to get used to my new clutch kit but other than that its staying parked


----------



## Col_Sanders

I just snorkeled it so I wanted to make sure everything was ok. I wasnt doing much at all, I just winched a buddy out of a creek and was backing up a hill (in 4wd) and pop...

Things got worse today. I was trying to get the broke one out and it wouldnt budge so I decided to pull the other side out and try to pop it out from that side. Gave the good one a little tug and that cv popped out. Now I have 2 bad ones. 

I dont think either one should have broke that easy. I sure hope Tyler can help me out.


----------



## Stimpy

I'll be happy just to have a test ride before we leave!


----------



## Stimpy

Just curious is any one else going Tuesday and paying the extra to get in?


----------



## bruteforce8989

Nope just heading out wensday will b there about noon hopefully
Thought about it might next year depends on how bad it is to find a spot to camp this year


----------



## Stimpy

Were heading out Monday night. One friend and the website says its $20 a head extra to get in Tuesday. Another friend is claiming he called and was told $10 extra.


----------



## Polaris425

either way $60/ea is a lot. It use to be $40. I guess someone's got to pay the band. lol


----------



## Col_Sanders

Yeah, but its almost $9 for a freakin movie ticket now. At least with this you can get 5 days if it. 

Really the $60 is only a drop in the bucket...beer, food, gas, beer, axles, beer, more gas. Thats the killer.


----------



## muddaholic 09

ive always heard that it was 25$ a person a day if u go early.. but we always leave at 3 am on wed and get their about 6. usually have to wait about an hour on the side of the road for the gates to open. i mean its only 60 to get in, thats 15$ a day, which isnt bad at all. heck id pay 100$ to get in, but thats how much i like to go to nats. really the only reason i would pay to get in early would be to get a good spot to camp.


----------



## Bruteforce10

I dont think it would be worth the extra money to go a day or two early. I have arrived on wednesday around 3Pm in the afternoon for the past 3 years and have not had any trouble finding a camping spot.


----------



## Stimpy

We were looking at selecting a camping site, and for several of my group it will be our first trip more time to get familiar with the place.


----------



## Derek rhodes

8 days


----------



## LSUh20fowler

We're going on Tuesday so we have some time to learn the trails. Last year, it seemed we didn't see hardly any of the trails. Wanting to do more riding than we did last year. Plus I'm off for three weeks so I'd just be sitting at home going crazy waiting.


----------



## Derek rhodes

Last year we couldn't hardly ride the trails cuz it was too dusty hopefully it'll be pretty wet this year


----------



## muddaholic 09

...


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Looks like the perfect recipe for MUD.


----------



## muddaholic 09

so i found that they are calling for 40% chance rain on wed and a 60%chance of storms on thursday. so if the water level stays up a lil and it storms, by friday and staurday it ought to be a lil deep in the creek..:Thinkingof_: im really thinking about taking some snorkel extensions just in case. :snork: but on the good side its says its gona be between 80 to 60 for tempature.


----------



## Derek rhodes

We're coming down thurs maybe we'll miss the storm I can't wait I'm already gettin excited gettin that kid in the candy store feeling lol


----------



## muddaholic 09

ive been the kid in a candy store since the thread was started


----------



## Derek rhodes

That's funny my friend that just bought my grizzly is the little fat kid that owns a candy store him n his ol lady just bought a candy shop and for some reason they named it the chocolate moose


----------



## pankdaddy

muddaholic 09 said:


> with it being this close to time for nats, this is the time when u put up your bike so no freak breakage. hope ur axel makes it in time. 9 days 15 hours 58 min!!!!!!


I rolled mine saturday night and tore off a fender and bend the rad and racks a bit but I'll still be there cracked ribs and all!


----------



## Dirtman

Me and a couple friends are going, it'll be our first trip up there, and yeah we to got that kid in the candy store thing. Can't seem to talk about anything else here lately. so can anyone tell me what kinda trails they have up there? Trying to prep as well as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## muddaholic 09

they have pretty well groomed trails and they are usually pretty hard packed. but when u get into the ditches or off in the slews tread lightly as some are deeper than my waiters. check out you tube and u can see how some of it is. wednesday the holes wont be too bad but by friday after 10,000 bikes have been through the same hole it gets kinda bad. but wow is it fun.


----------



## muddaholic 09

its getting DEEP!!!


----------



## tx3kgtman

Anyone still working/tinkering with there ride for nats like me? lol Im always a last minuter but Ill see yall out there. :rockn:


----------



## Col_Sanders

The 900 is done except for a fluid change. The Brute needs fluids and seals in the front diff. I should have them both finished up today.


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Snorkel my neighbors rzr yesterday, redid the snorkel on my 420 yesterday, but have a leak. So fixing leak this morning.


----------



## tx3kgtman

Finially fixed the winch so I can pull out all those hondas and popos and made an ice chest holder to hold my kool aid


----------



## J2!

Well fellas it's just about here. We will be camping right by the back gate, should have a BIG circle of campers and enclosed trailers, a couple big rigs. Everyone stop by and say hi and have a cold one with us, we are planning a campfire and cookout at the campsite Saturday night, so yall are welcome to come party with us. Got all the jello shots done and two gallons of apple pie made. Should be about 30 or more in the whole group. We have people coming from Alabama, West Virginia, Lousiana, and Tennessee. Gonna be rollin' in Thurday morning when the gates open. Some of the group will be there tommorrow. Look for my Adrenaline Camper and my blue Tundra, we'll be on a green Teryx. Gonna be a blast WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO !!!!!


----------



## Stimpy

finally back together. Packing tomorrow, heading west Monday night for early Tuesday arrival.


----------



## muddaholic 09

well i got a wheel barring put in my father-in-laws rhino and washe the brute and rzr and the rhino and put them on the trailer. will post pic tomorrow. all that is left is the tent, clothes, and the icing down of the bud light cans. wednesday just cant get here fast enough.!! O ya and the wife is making about 100 100 proof jello shots.!!and it gets better, F-in-law told me that their is 10-12 newly divorced and femals that just arnt very happy with the male race, if u know what i mean. a lil girl girl action just might be in the forcast.. lol :hititjackblackanim: i cant freakin wait!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like we are at about 7.5 feet for the creek level. only 3 days 10 hours and 35 min till total awsomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muddaholic 09

almost forgot we are making some trash can punch. gona see how that goes. but i dont really care how it goes down as long as it dont come back up.. lol


----------



## Stimpy

Amen to that!!!!!


----------



## redneckrancher420

Ya its crunch time for me and southernbrute. His bike is almost done just have to test run it and rejet and acouple odds and ends. Mines ready to go just needs an oil change and got 2 300s done today as well. Oh ya and we snorkeled an outlander as well


----------



## muddaholic 09

ready to go!!!! poor nassian.. its maxxed out on it wait limit. but it still sh*ts and gets.. lol


----------



## Col_Sanders

I wish I could load mine up but my RZR is too tall to fit in my shop when its on the trailer.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

**** u low riding in the back. i think its time to buy u some helper bags


----------



## muddaholic 09

i was just talking with in law today about that crazy. i thought they were alot more than he said they were. maby i can get some air bags before next year. although it was loaded down more last year than this one it still pulled fine. mpg's are great. lol


----------



## southernbrute750

Finally got my motor rebuilt and back in the frame. Got a little test time on her yesterday. Were ready to go now! Leaving Tuesday night!


----------



## Col_Sanders

I'll be getting there Wednesday afternoon sometime. The rest of my group wont be there until later on, so if you see an orange ram with a white 900 and a maroon Brute, stop and say hi and then show me around the park lol


----------



## Stimpy

Cleaned up ready to go! Leaving out at midnight tonight!


----------



## Stimpy

Living quarters for the week lol.


----------



## Stimpy

sitting on go.


----------



## LSUh20fowler

I'll be pulling out about 5am Tuesday. Some friends are already there, some getting there tonight and the rest over the next couple of days. Sanders, I'll try to look for you and your more than welcome to come hang out and ride with us.


----------



## Col_Sanders

LSUh20fowler said:


> I'll be pulling out about 5am Tuesday. Some friends are already there, some getting there tonight and the rest over the next couple of days. Sanders, I'll try to look for you and your more than welcome to come hang out and ride with us.


I'll keep an eye out for ya. My truck is easy to spot but my RZR or Brute dont stand out so much.


----------



## muddaholic 09

water level is down some.. just about got everything packed and loaded. all that is left is to put the drinks and jello shots into the camper and ice chest. and that is 5 gallons of trash can punch.. and it aint for no sissys.. lol


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

See y'all there! I'll be pulling in the gates thursday at noon. Parking on the hill like we always do. If you see me stop and say hello.


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Left around 3am cause I couldn't sleep. We're all set up and drinking a cold one. Good number of people already.


----------



## Stimpy

I'm here I'm here I'm here!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

post some pics!


----------



## Col_Sanders

I bought 2 extra batteries and a car charger for my camera and formatted my card...There will be a few pics.


----------



## Derek rhodes

I'll be there around noon thurs I y'all seen green brute on 31s with green light up truck nuts holler at me


----------



## Stimpy




----------



## Stimpy




----------



## Derek rhodes

Got the big red leadin the pack that's what I'm talkin bout lol


----------



## southernbrute750

On our way out there. Be there in 8 hrs


----------



## muddaholic 09

so we are loaded up and ready to go... 3 am is the departure time. and 6-630 is the eta. then it is just wait till the gate opens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brutemike

Have a good time guys and drink more then you brake lol. Wish I was there but no stuck at work and 3000 miles away or more keep the pics comeing at least I can dream. Im thinking 2014 making the trip.

commando tapatalk


----------



## muddaholic 09

lets go lets go lets go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are on our way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
guys and gals dont forget about the ride we planed thursday at 1 pm, meet at the entrance to the highline on the left side. i will try to be their about 12:30-45 ish for the meet and great. like said above LETS DRINK MORE THAN WE BREAK. no truer words could have been spoken about nats.. see u when u get their, and to all be careful...


----------



## Polaris425

have fun & be careful on your ride over!


----------



## Stimpy

What time is the group ride tomorrow?


----------



## Stimpy




----------



## J2!

Fixing to pull out, should be there in about 12 hours !!!!!


----------



## redneckrancher420

See ya here. I think i saw u today stimpy in the sand pit


----------



## Stimpy

Sure you did, I was trying to drown myself apparently! Lol, some one make sure I make it to the group ride, I don't want to miss it. We chilling at the sand pit now.


----------



## prairie700

on the way!


----------



## limegreenbrute03

Well me and a buddy of mine will be leaving as soon as we get off work Friday afternoon. Look for a lime green brute riding around with a red 420 rancher with 13" of lift of it on 31" laws. Easy to overlook mine but hard to miss his! If ya see us Saturday just holler!


----------



## Derek rhodes

Bout to head out in bout 30 mins


----------



## Polaris425

Stimpy said:


>


By tomorrow you wont be able to see a speck of sand in that picture, it will be wall to wall wheelers!


----------



## andrew650

sigh one of these years i'll make the 4000km trip to get there haha, would be well worth it thats for sure looks like a great time. MORE PICS AND VIDEOS! lol


----------



## Polaris425

There's a guy from north Michigan that was making the trip every year. I guess he still goes... I dunno I havent kept up with him since I left the HL forum 5 years ago.


----------



## Stimpy

I can't get my videos to load up for some reason.


----------



## Polaris425

can't load videos here unfortunately. will have to load them to youtube then share them here. if you have enough juice to email them to me you can do that and I'll load them for you on the MIMB youtube


----------



## muddaholic 09

Everybody come on out to the entrance of the high line on the left at 1:00 pm. We have a meet and greet and then ride


----------



## Polaris425

make sure ya'll get a group shot for the site!! :rockn:


----------



## limegreenbrute03

muddaholic 09 said:


> Everybody come on out to the entrance of the high line on the left at 1:00 pm. We have a meet and greet and then ride


Wish me and my buddy were there for this, but we have to work tomorrow so we won't be there till late tomorrow night.


----------



## brutemike

Make sure you guys post up a group pic or ten lol.

commando tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Well, nobody showed but me and mudaholic. Had a good ride that ended after a deep hole got the best of mud's brute. Polaris send me your email address and I'll send you the videos I have.


----------



## Stimpy




----------



## andrew650

Sigh looks like so much fun, wish Canada did something that big. We got rallies but that's maybe 200-300 people. Mud nats looks insane, wonder how much it would cost to fly my quad up there haha. Well maybe next year, for now it's back to work grrrrr lol


----------



## Stimpy

Well guys and gals I made it home in one piece. Shame to say my Brute wasnt so lucky. I managed to flip it on my last ride through the sand pit Saturday evening and sunk my snorkels, so a good flushing and fluid change is def in the future lol. Thanks to muddaholic09 for running his through a hole that I will never forget. got some vidios but i got to get a youtube account set up so i can get them posted up for everyone.


----------



## muddaholic 09

well we made it home. we had a blast!!! thanks for the help stimpy. after we got it to camp i drained the oil cause it was milky. but when the oil came out it wasnt milky at all. ?? but my father in law said it was ok to ride it ,so i did. then in the last hole that same night was trying to be easy and then broke my 4x4. so i found a dealer in town and they only had 1 left so $324 later i was good to go again. then on sat night we rode till about 3 am and went to camp cause mine kept stalling out. so the total carnage is one 800 rzr axel, one rhino axel, one oil change, and one 4x4. will try and post pic as soon as the wife downloads the camera. this cat belongs to the mud moffia


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

nice toys! looks like you had a good time. id love to see if the hype is true on the Cats. i gotta find somebody w one up here.


----------



## Stimpy

There were a few at Nats but none that were over the top. I saw a couple snorkeled and one on a set of big mumbas but the only thing I saw them in was water at the sand pit.


----------



## Bruteforce10

Nats was alot better this year than last. It rainded a lil bit so there was as much dust as last year. 

Idk if any of your guys saw that lil rancher pulling a trailer down the highline with a 300 on the back...that was me lol we locked up my buddies 300 rear end almost at the sandpit and had to trailer it back. Also i want to give a shout out the the guy on the big grizzly that pulled me up the big hill at the highline entrance. My lil beer bus 2wd rancher was struggling to say the least.


----------



## southernbrute750

Made it back with the brute in 1 piece belive it or not. Only blew one belt while I was out there. Got to test the new outlaw 2s while I was there and oh dear lord do these things pull, but I miss my 31s lol. If anyone out there has 31s and wants ol2s let me know. 

Oh sorry I missed the meet at the entrance phone died the second day out there. Had no clue about it. Wish I coulda meet some of you guys.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Why do you miss your 31s? Are your OL2s the heavy batch?

I didnt see any of you but we really didnt ride a whole lot. It started getting stupid crowded on the trails so we just ate good. Next year if I go I may head up there on Monday and get a few days riding before the huge crowd.


----------



## Stimpy

I got there Tuesday. Tuesday and wens day were def the best times to be on the trails.


----------



## muddaholic 09

i agree about getting their early. wed and thur are always the best days and nights to ride. but u def have to stay off the highline on fri and sat. we will def be thinking about getting their a day early next year.


----------



## Polaris425

we need to start an official pic/vid thread in the media section so ya'll can start posting some!


----------



## redneckrancher420

Ya theyre the heavy batch. They pull like hell if foward but dony go anywhere in reverse.


----------



## Stimpy

I agree polaris


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

Well i didnt know about the meet and greet until after we got back home. But good news is I survived Mud Nats 2012 and the brute needed NO repairs!! Yes i actually rode, put almost 20 hrs on it. The others that went tore everything up that they brought!! I have a few pics, before my memory ran out, but im not gonna post them on MIMB. Most of them arent PG-13


----------



## Stimpy

Thread started in the media section for pics and vids.


----------



## bowhuntr

Well guys....Coming from some one from "Da Nort Woods dontch ya know" ya'll a bunch of hill billys down thar.... I dont know how many people picked me off with in the first few sentences as a yankee. Then wanting to know what in the hell I had drove 21 hours for....... 

We made the 21 hour journey and even though I'd seen 1000s of pics and 100s of videos I was Shocked the whole weekend....

Rolled in Wednesday early afternoon and set up in the northwest corner of the campgrounds... And I was blown away then, by thursday afternoon I was floored with the awesomeness, and the neighbors kept telling me "just wait".....by saturday at noon, I think I drug my jaw on the ground for miles.....

I won the Poker Run with Aces over Fives and took a new 2500lb Warn Winch...So that was awesome...Although someone during the poker run told me the top hand was going to win a $1000 so I was really pumped till I found out that was bogus.


Completely awesome trip, my buddys and I will be making the trip again next year.

P.S. If you saw a 6'4 guy with a Green/Yellow/Purple Jester hat on...you saw me.


----------



## Polaris425

Well congrats on winning!! I'm sure that $1000 would have helped w/ the fuel bill! But a winch is nice too.


----------



## Col_Sanders

redneckrancher420 said:


> Ya theyre the heavy batch. They pull like hell if foward but dony go anywhere in reverse.


Thats the first time I've heard anyone say that. I've been tossing the idea around on trading but I'd want a light set.


----------



## southernbrute750

Don't let that steer you away from the tires there amazing tires, and with proper clutching they would be even better, I have almond primary and red secondary and I think if I had springs for a 32" back they would have been better. But yes in 2wd going in reverse there not that great lol but in 4wd there like any other tire. 

Also I had that throttle pinned just about the whole time I was out there every time I went in a hole, never broke anything but a belt that was way over due to be changed. Only got stuck once and that was trying to push a streached and lifted Honda 300 through a hole.


----------



## tx3kgtman

We had a blast. Best of all the brute made it home alive. Did anyone hit my bongzilla? lol I couldn't ride 5 mins without someone pulling us over to hit it. 










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek rhodes

I didn't hit it but I seen u several times


----------



## Bruteforce10

AHHHHH you were the one with the bong zilla?!?!?! i must have ran a 12 pack through that thing! lol to bad i didnt know who you were.


----------



## LSUh20fowler

bowhuntr said:


> Well guys....Coming from some one from "Da Nort Woods dontch ya know" ya'll a bunch of hill billys down thar.... I dont know how many people picked me off with in the first few sentences as a yankee. Then wanting to know what in the hell I had drove 21 hours for.......
> 
> We made the 21 hour journey and even though I'd seen 1000s of pics and 100s of videos I was Shocked the whole weekend....
> 
> Rolled in Wednesday early afternoon and set up in the northwest corner of the campgrounds... And I was blown away then, by thursday afternoon I was floored with the awesomeness, and the neighbors kept telling me "just wait".....by saturday at noon, I think I drug my jaw on the ground for miles.....
> 
> I won the Poker Run with Aces over Fives and took a new 2500lb Warn Winch...So that was awesome...Although someone during the poker run told me the top hand was going to win a $1000 so I was really pumped till I found out that was bogus.
> 
> 
> Completely awesome trip, my buddys and I will be making the trip again next year.
> 
> P.S. If you saw a 6'4 guy with a Green/Yellow/Purple Jester hat on...you saw me.


I'm glad ya'll had a good experience with us southerners. But it wasn't all hillbillies. They had ********, *********, hillbillies and probably some undiscovered tribes.:bigok:


----------

